

Bionic eye cam to shine a light on society - ravindra1982
http://www.newscientist.com/gallery/dn16910-gallery-eyeborg/1

======
jacquesm
spam. there are lots more, can somone with kill power clean up the new page
please ?

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
I thought it was interesting. Just because you don't like it doesn't mean it
should be killed.

~~~
jacquesm
check the 'new' page then... 18 links in a row by the same submitter.

~~~
BrentRitterbeck
That doesn't necessarily mean that this one was not interesting.

EDIT: Also, if you want to talk about putting up useless posts, perhaps you
should not be posting a link to OCW, a site most people here are probably
familiar with. There's not many things that make me upset, but people who
think they know what other people want to see, or, in your case, not want to
see, is one of them.

~~~
jacquesm
Feel free to flag it.

